# Whats the best shampoo on the market?



## nicensleazy (Jun 11, 2007)

Looking for a very good shampoo, any good recommendations please, cheers chaps :wave:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> Looking for a very good shampoo, any good recommendations please, cheers chaps :wave:


Best for 
a) cleaning abilty
b) foaming abilty
c) lubricty
d) value for money
e) fragrance
f) rinse ability

:wave:


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

CG wash n gloss (my current fav:thumb: ), Duragloss 901, Megs shampoo plus, 
Victoria shampoo.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I love Megs Gold Class, leaves a really slick glossy finish to the paint and a bottle lasts for ages!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

]Best for 
a) cleaning abilty - XT88 (new zealand PH neutral car wash and gel coat polish)
b) foaming abilty - my own showcar suds. volcanic suds and foam
c) lubricity - prima mystique and driven to perfection wash with a little bit of DG FC&S
d) value for money - duragloss
e) fragrance - four star ultimate, driven and TOL bubble bath
f) easy rinsing & drying - showcar suds, eurochem aquasheet, driven.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> Looking for a very good shampoo, any good recommendations please, cheers chaps :wave:


Not a lot of members have tried the Raceglaze range but i highly rate thier Aqua Bathe Shampoo.

Give it a try you will be surprised at the results.

Dave @ DPN


----------



## nicensleazy (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Rob1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Personally the Duragloss Wash concentrate.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

OTC I like Megs NXT,if you keep your eyes peeled Halfords do buy 2 get the third free every so often.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Zaino Z7


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i like the duragloss its expensive though, Shampoo plus is my fav but its all down to personal preference find something you like and keep using it.

Graham


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Meguiars Shampoo Plus for me too - it covers all the bases, including value for money, very well.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Mr Concours said:


> OTC I like Megs NXT,if you keep your eyes peeled Halfords do buy 2 get the third free every so often.


Same here, really like the stuff, and you only need a pea-sized amount in a bucket, a bottle lasts years!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> i like the duragloss its expensive though, Shampoo plus is my fav but its all down to personal preference find something you like and keep using it.
> 
> Graham





Dave KG said:


> Meguiars Shampoo Plus for me too - it covers all the bases, including value for money, very well.


As above.
I would add the qd you use will also make quite a difference to the finished look.
I now want to try Dream Machine Foam.


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Halfords to buy Zymo1 @£5.99 a cap at a time and try it through a foamer WOW


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

jacoda434 said:


> Halfords to buy Zymo1 @£5.99 a cap at a time and try it through a foamer WOW


Which one?
I never found Autowash much good for foam. Do you mean the bath one?

Found the Autowash a great shampoo, but high price.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

This question was already asked hundreds of times... But I will contribute with my opinion that Megs Shampoo Plus and Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss are my favourites


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Duragloss 901 for me, just pips Zaino Z7 to the post, although I find them both extremely similar.


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

I've not used too many shampoos, but the two I will keep going back to are Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss and Megs Hyper wash. I find both excellent, With the hyper wash lasting a VERY long time.


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Chemical Guys Citrus Wash
lots of lubricant and a great shine too


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> Looking for a very good shampoo, any good recommendations please, cheers chaps :wave:


What wax and or sealant are you using on the vehicle?
Alot of car shampoo's have sodium in them and just wash the car and dry out the paint.
I prefer to purchase shampoo's that do more than that, condition the paint, restore slickness and provide their own boost coating over the LSP

If your using wax, don't use shampoo's with sealant in them
Also if your car doesn't get that dirty, use delicate shampoo's.
Why use extreme bodywash or some meguiars shampoo's which I've never liked, when all it needs is a soft shampoo like perls or jeffs werkstatt (killer shampoo)
I test each shampoo I buy with an aquacheck testing strip, which tests PPM, PH, bromine and one other thing

If the PH is under 7.0, don't buy it again.
My showcar suds I tested with four strips and each time I got 7.5

If your looking for a shampoo that conditions and adds more gloss with each wash but has no sealant or wax in it, prima mystique and 200 mph will do that very well

Chemical Guys Extreme bodywash is great for vehicles that get real dirty and it will boost the shine and leave a thin protective coating.
Permagard's was cheap to buy but I got such a low PH reading that it was below the chart. About 5.5. 
Tested it and it was no good at all.

Einszett perls won't be your favourite if you like low suds
To combat that, you'll need to mix some sudsy shampoo to it

Finally, I'm finding that the duragloss AW and Fast clean & Shine added to the shampoo bottle (not in the bucket) will enhance the sudsing alot, aid with rinsing and add gloss over time
Slickness seems to come back as well.
Just don't mix other spray sealants as they will kill the suds completely.

I've mixed Driven auto wash with FC&S and it's a rich purple protective sealant wash that conditions, really foams up and you could use without water as a bug remover as it sudses in the bottle.

My Tickford falcon sits in the workshop for weeks to months on end and gets some dust on it from the sawdust store down the road, when the wind blows in a northerly direction
Since dusty is as dirty as it gets, I use XT88 and sometimes showcar suds (stocks are low) to wash it and jeffs werkstatt in the foam gun.
It gives a great shine, adds more protection to the sealers.

Finally, if your shampoo causes your hard and soft door trim moldings to go a little white or go grey with spots all over them, it's too harsh.

Jeff's was the first shampoo that stopped doing that on mine.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

CG all the way


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

icedub said:


> I've not used too many shampoos, but the two I will keep going back to are Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss and Megs Hyper wash. I find both excellent, With the hyper wash lasting a VERY long time.


I was hoping someone would mention hyper wash as I ordered some this week!


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

megs gold class ,maxi suds 2, sonus gloss shampoo and car-lack 68 
there all wat i have it takes me about 5mins just to decide which 1 i want to use but they are all very very good so i guess 1 of those


----------



## nicensleazy (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks very much Guys. This is a a great forum!


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

I use hyper wash, looks like I will have to leave it in my will its so concentrated!

Use it in conjunction with AB Supa Snow Foam


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

Megs Shampoo Plus ALL THE WAY BABY!!!!


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

megs range


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Fiestamk5 said:


> I was hoping someone would mention hyper wash as I ordered some this week!


You'll not be disappointed! It's the best all-rounder IMO. Cleans well, foams well, good lubricity, smells nice, kind to wax and value-for-money is second to none - 400:1!!!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

I use the Megs Shampoo Plus, after washing a few times and adding no additional protection it seems to sheet rain off the surface when driving nicely.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

adb said:


> You'll not be disappointed! It's the best all-rounder IMO. Cleans well, foams well, good lubricity, smells nice, kind to wax and value-for-money is second to none - 400:1!!!


Have to disagree on 2nd to none, Swarfega Vehicle Wash rocks :wave:


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Megs Gold Class for me - I wont use anything else - its great and good value as it goes a long way. 

Dont buy AG shampoo though its sh1te with a capital S


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Whats everyone think about Poorboys World Super Slick & Suds?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

olliecampbell said:


> Whats everyone think about Poorboys World Super Slick & Suds?


i was lucky enough to win some of this and still use it, its a great shampoo really impressive


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Sonax Gloss.

Been using it for years. Very good value for money if you can find the 5ltr containers.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2006)

olliecampbell said:


> Whats everyone think about Poorboys World Super Slick & Suds?


I have been using this for a while, great stuff if you ask me. Smells nice too


----------



## brendans225 (Jun 24, 2007)

poor boys super slick and suds........smells great, suds up nicely, good lubrication, and very free rinsing


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Currently using CG's Bodywash & Wax, looks terrible in the bottle (especially the 32oz ones) smells of bubble gum 

Two capfulls in the BIG CG buckets seems to give loads of lube, sheets off really nicely too.

John


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

CosmicPag said:


> Megs Gold Class for me - I wont use anything else - its great and good value as it goes a long way.
> 
> Dont buy AG shampoo though its sh1te with a capital S


reads this after getting a bottle on halfrauds 3 for 2 on all ag :wall: your right, it is super $hite :evil:


----------



## Dan the 480 Man (May 10, 2007)

CosmicPag said:


> Dont buy AG shampoo though its sh1te with a capital S


I gotta disagree there. Not used any other shampoo's in the past, and i will be trying a different one when the AG runs out, but i think it's ok. Whenever i wash and dry the car, it always comes up with a nice deep shine and smooth finish too.

If the car's been waxed it comes up just as nice i've found.

Any reason you think it's sh!te? And what would you recommend as a shampoo to 'show it up' so to speak. I've heard good things about CG stuff, but as i haven't finished the AG i'll use that up first...


----------



## irf200 (Feb 5, 2006)

it's only when you use another shampoo that you can compare though really.
i used to use autoglym shampoo and was neither impressed nor disappointed because i had only used fairy liquid before that.
i then found some ***** shampoo from halfords for six quid and was blown away by it and am still using it today. my brother saw my car after my first use of the ***** shampoo and asked wether the car had been polished, there was such a significant difference.
not having used some of the shampoos mentioned on here, i thought i'd try something else and have just today recieved some duragloss 901.
cant imagine it's gonna be much better then the ***** but you never know


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

irf200 said:


> it's only when you use another shampoo that you can compare though really.
> i used to use autoglym shampoo and was neither impressed nor disappointed because i had only used fairy liquid before that.
> i then found some ***** shampoo from halfords for six quid and was blown away by it and am still using it today. my brother saw my car after my first use of the ***** shampoo and asked wether the car had been polished, there was such a significant difference.
> not having used some of the shampoos mentioned on here, i thought i'd try something else and have just today recieved some duragloss 901.
> cant imagine it's gonna be much better then the ***** but you never know


Very true about comparing shampoo's, and depends what you want the AG certainly leaves a nice finish every time :thumb: 
Ok so it doesn't foam in a bucket as much as others but then it is advertised and designed as a low foam shampoo. The Z***l autowash is also a good performing shampoo and is made by TW, Z***l could have approached any other company to produce the shampoo for them, they did not make a bad choice  
TW offer a wide range of products which should suit the requirements of many, is widely available and competitively priced .
The TW High Gloss, Platinum, ICE, HD wash and Big orange all do a fine job and even if they were twice the price would still be good VFM, some other good performers are the Armorall HD and the Simoniz max wax, and don't forget the bargain of the year tesco value shampoo, Swarfega vehicle wash and janitol wash n wax and comma wash n wax , I find the Megs NXT and soft gel and mer ok but just that, the Megs MB gives a better finish and I would suspect the GC to be similar. All I can conclude is don't knock a product until you try it yourself :thumb:


----------



## Voyager (Sep 5, 2007)

swissvax car bath for me, cleans great, PH neutral smells good enough to drink. judging by the varied replies its all a matter of personal choice.


----------



## FMINUS (Aug 19, 2007)

Cg Cwg
Dg 901


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

Dan the 480 Man said:


> Any reason you think it's sh!te? And what would you recommend as a shampoo to 'show it up' so to speak. I've heard good things about CG stuff, but as i haven't finished the AG i'll use that up first...


i've been using megs gc and have to say that in the bucket, right through to the feel of the paint when finished was far superior to ag. now i've got a bottle of ag, i feel dissapointed in its use.


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

i use megs gold class and really like it, just got some megs shampoo plus and thats good too but not keen on the smell lol


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

I use a mixture of Elite Snow Foam and Hyper Wash for Foaming up a pre-wash.

Then use Wolfgang Autobathe for an awesomely slick 2 bucket wash after that. Also heard that Sonus' wash is very nice indeed but as yet not tried it.


----------

